# Glossy Wax



## Danpoulter (Feb 14, 2017)

Does anyone have any recommendation for a glossy but durable wax somewhere around the £50 mark. Also how does the sealant effect the look of the wax?

TIA


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

Clicky this seem to be the waxes of the moment that is getting a very good reviews!

But seriously there so much out there that you're better off spending some time going through some threads on here and doing some reading.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

wow.... queue 100's of suggestions! :lol: as mentioned above O.C.D nebula seems to be good at the minute, Obsession Wax are due to release a show wax soon whch no doubt will be good! from what i've used i can strongly recommend OW evolution, ODK glamour & Auto Perfection intensify :thumb: these are a fraction above £50 but wont disappoint you!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Danpoulter said:


> Does anyone have any recommendation for a glossy but durable wax somewhere around the £50 mark. Also how does the sealant effect the look of the wax?
> 
> TIA


What would be "durable" for you? Some folks are happy with needing to re-apply every six weeks, others are disappointed if they don't get at least 4 months from a coat of wax.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

You should look at some montan wax like Wax-Planets white noise and waxjunkies caked in Montan, seriously glossy. 

Gonz.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Some people might laugh but BH DSW gives you a lovely glossy finish and one of the best protection from a wax that costs £15 for a 250ml tub.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

chongo said:


> Some people might laugh but BH DSW gives you a lovely glossy finish and one of the best protection from a wax that costs £15 for a 250ml tub.


If you use Bilt Hamber's Cleanser Fluid to prepare your paint before applying and do two coats of the DSW wax, you can easily expect 4 months out of it, probably more like 6. I have two coats of DSW on the roof of my car still going strong after three months, I'm expecting to get 4 out of it no bother. *And* that was applied on top of Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish, which BH themselves reckon knocks 25% off the durability.

You can also look at their Finis wax which is a bit dearer (!) at £33 which has a somewhat "warmer" finish, but still offers very good VFM (if not quite to the level of DSW!)


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

chongo said:


> Some people might laugh but BH DSW gives you a lovely glossy finish and one of the best protection from a wax that costs £15 for a 250ml tub.


I'm not laughing DSW is a great wax but for out right gloss I would still be looking at a Montan wax. 
Pound for pound DSW can't be beat tho.

Gonz.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Which of the 2 wax's will be better on white paint,,Nebula or Alien 51.?

Andy


----------



## Danpoulter (Feb 14, 2017)

steelghost said:


> What would be "durable" for you? Some folks are happy with needing to re-apply every six weeks, others are disappointed if they don't get at least 4 months from a coat of wax.


6 weeks would be ideal to be honest... Is that not a long time for a coat of wax?

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> You should look at some montan wax like Wax-Planets white noise and waxjunkies caked in Montan, seriously glossy.
> 
> Gonz.


Still got an aqua blue jar of white noise available for the measly price of £30 plus shipping...i think theres 3 left of the aqua blue jars 
Pm me if your interested


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Danpoulter said:


> 6 weeks would be ideal to be honest... Is that not a long time for a coat of wax?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


It's not bad going for a show wax, but would be considered disappointing for a modern hybrid wax, I think.


----------



## Jonny (May 27, 2006)

wax-planet said:


> Still got an aqua blue jar of white noise available for the measly price of £30 plus shipping...i think theres 3 left of the aqua blue jars
> Pm me if your interested


I would be interested in one myself , How much for postage? Northern Ireland


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

shy-talk said:


> Which of the 2 wax's will be better on white paint,,Nebula or Alien 51.?
> 
> Andy


Both give amazing finishes and are amazing value for the money. Nebula has a bit more gloss while Alien 51 has a little more longevity. Either would look great on white or any colour for that matter!


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just put some victoria concours red wax on the car.old school but very glossy,also a pleasure to use


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

£30 for the white noise is such a bargain. 

Gonz.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

cleslie said:


> Both give amazing finishes and are amazing value for the money. Nebula has a bit more gloss while Alien 51 has a little more longevity. Either would look great on white or any colour for that matter!


Nebula ordered,cheers

Andy


----------



## O.C.D Waxes (Jan 10, 2017)

alfa.rbt said:


> Clicky this seem to be the waxes of the moment that is getting a very good reviews!





shy-talk said:


> Which of the 2 wax's will be better on white paint,,Nebula or Alien 51.?
> 
> Andy





cleslie said:


> Both give amazing finishes and are amazing value for the money. Nebula has a bit more gloss while Alien 51 has a little more longevity. Either would look great on white or any colour for that matter!


Many thanks for the recommendations gents, greatly appreciated.

Both Alien:51 and Nebula are glossy waxes though Nebula is a step up from Alien:51 due to being a show wax blend but has the additional benefit of 6-8 weeks average durability and conditions/wash routine could see this extended further. Both work well on all colours, white included.


----------



## O.C.D Waxes (Jan 10, 2017)

shy-talk said:


> Nebula ordered,cheers
> 
> Andy


Many thanks for the order Andy, packaging now and will be shipped tomorrow.:thumb:


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

Jonny said:


> I would be interested in one myself , How much for postage? Northern Ireland


Its £4.60 first class recorded


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

After Ive applied the nebula on my new amarok truck which is 3 month old & only been washed using the 2 bm would this shampoo do the job.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112294339683?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Andy


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

Anybody still using FARECLA G3 SUPERGLOSS PASTE WAX or is this (also) a thing of the past?(i still think it's a fantastic wax)


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

In mid December I went with a base coast of Alien 51 and top coat of Nebula on both mine and my Mrs cars and then a week or 2 later did a maintenance wash and put some Bead Juice on top. I've only done maintenance washes since and I was stood admiring the beads on my Mrs car only a few hours ago. You can't complain at that durability given the high gloss finish.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

shy-talk said:


> After Ive applied the nebula on my new amarok truck which is 3 month old & only been washed using the 2 bm would this shampoo do the job.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112294339683?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Andy


Someone with a deeper knowledge will answer that one however don't pay that price. It's less than £10 a bottle on clean your car!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

shy-talk said:


> After Ive applied the nebula on my new amarok truck which is 3 month old & only been washed using the 2 bm would this shampoo do the job.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112294339683?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Andy


the zaino shampoo does contain some gloss enhancers so will effect your LSP as it isn't a pure shampoo, try something like car chem 1900:1 brilliant value for money too!


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

josje said:


> Anybody still using FARECLA G3 SUPERGLOSS PASTE WAX or is this (also) a thing of the past?(i still think it's a fantastic wax)


Funnily enough just purchased this, it's fantastic and certainly not a thing of the past......unlike me


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some great Waxes mentioned in this thread


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm amazed we're on the 3rd page and no one at all has asked how well prepped the car is?

You could put the worlds most incredible wax on a car, but if the paint is dull and unprepared the desired glossy look is a pipedream.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

It's a very fair point. 
Everyone loves to suggest their favourite LSP, I'm assuming everyone is being charitable to the OP's level of knowledge by assuming they know this already - possibly what I like to call a heroic assumption


----------



## Danpoulter (Feb 14, 2017)

steelghost said:


> It's a very fair point.
> Everyone loves to suggest their favourite LSP, I'm assuming everyone is being charitable to the OP's level of knowledge by assuming they know this already - possibly what I like to call a heroic assumption


It is indeed a fair point, and this is exactly why I also asked how the sealant affects the results of a wax, I admit to not knowing everything hence why I asked. However I did not ask for what process is going to give me the glossiest finish I ask what product gave others the glossiest finish so no need to tell me how to prep my car as this was not the question.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## O.C.D Waxes (Jan 10, 2017)

I've seen nothing but glowing (no pun intended lol) reports on Wax Planet White Noise and a bargain price for the ones in the blue pots as stated by Wax Planet previously.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Danpoulter said:


> It is indeed a fair point, and this is exactly why I also asked how the sealant affects the results of a wax, I admit to not knowing everything hence why I asked. However I did not ask for what process is going to give me the glossiest finish I ask what product gave others the glossiest finish so no need to tell me how to prep my car as this was not the question.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Whilst "what process is going to give me the glossiest finish" is not the question you asked, it's not easy to tell if any given person with no posting history on the forum has no / some / encyclopaedic knowledge of how to get the best out of a given LSP.

If the forum only ever volunteered exactly the information asked for, people would learn an awful lot less - sometimes some people don't know what they don't know.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> the zaino shampoo does contain some gloss enhancers so will effect your LSP as it isn't a pure shampoo, try something like car chem 1900:1 brilliant value for money too!


Now you tell me:wall:,,Ive already ordered some Zaino & Ive got some carchem in garage but just wanted to try something different as the carchem doesn't seem to sud up too well.

Andy


----------



## Danpoulter (Feb 14, 2017)

steelghost said:


> Whilst "what process is going to give me the glossiest finish" is not the question you asked, it's not easy to tell if any given person with no posting history on the forum has no / some / encyclopaedic knowledge of how to get the best out of a given LSP.
> 
> If the forum only ever volunteered exactly the information asked for, people would learn an awful lot less - sometimes some people don't know what they don't know.


I agree 100%, however, you should ask rather than making assumptions/ thinking the worst.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

shy-talk said:


> Now you tell me:wall:,,Ive already ordered some Zaino & Ive got some carchem in garage but just wanted to try something different as the carchem doesn't seem to sud up too well.
> 
> Andy


Strange carchem doesn't foam up well for you, I've been using it for years all different fragrances and find it produces a massive amount of foam, just a note it also has gloss enhancement in it.

Gonz.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> Strange carchem doesn't foam up well for you, I've been using it for years all different fragrances and find it produces a massive amount of foam, just a note it also has gloss enhancement in it.
> 
> Gonz.


Sorry it's not carchem,,Ive used all that.ive done my truck with the Nebuna wax & it does look nice,,take a bit to get it off once applied but I'm happy.

Andy.


----------

